# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk gence soykırım infazı

## bozok

*Türk gence soykırım infazı*

*14.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

_HOLLANDA’da “De Dagelijksestandaard” adlı haber sitesinde, “Türkiye’nin dış politikaları” üzerine yorumlar yapan 25 yaşındaki Türk genci Armand Sağ, “Türkler Ermenilere soykırım yapmamıştır” yazısı yüzünden işten atıldı. Utrecht üniversitesi Tarih ve Türkoloji mezunu Sağ, “Yaşadıklarıma inanamıyorum” diyerek Hollanda’da fikir özgürlüğü olmadığını söyledi._


*Hollanda’dan ‘soykırım’ infazı*
Armand Sağ, Ermeni yalanlarını kabul etmediği için işten çıkartıldı.
Hollanda’da “De Dagelijksestandaard” adlı internet haber sitesinde, “Türkiye’nin dış politikaları” hakkında köşe yazıları yazan Türk genci Armand Sağ (25), “Türkler Ermenilere soykırım yapmamıştır” başlıklı yazısı yüzünden işinden oldu. 

*‘Güçlü olan Ermeni lobisiymiş’*
Hürriyet’in haberine göre; “Yaşadıklarıma inanamıyorum, şoku hala üstümden atamadım, inanılır gibi değil” diyen Utrecht üniversitesi Tarih ve Türkoloji mezunu Sağ, Hollanda’da fikir özgürlüğü olmadığını söyledi. Sağ yaşadığı olayı şöyle anlattı: “Ermeni meselesine* “tehcir”* dediğim ettiğim için kıyamet koptu, sansüre uğradım. Hollanda’daki Ermeni lobisinin güçlü olduğunu tahmin ediyordum, ama bu kadarını da beklemiyordum. Kısa süre önce köşemde* ‘Türkler Ermenilere soykırım yapmamıştır’* konusunu içeren bir yazı kaleme aldım. Yazı üzerine genel yayın yönetmenine Ermeniler tarafından tepki içeren yüzlerce telefon, mektup ve elektronik posta geldi. Daha sonra patronum, meslektaşım olan Michael van der Galien’i devreye sokarak Ermenilerden özür dilememi istedi. Ben de bunu yapmayınca işten çıkarıldım” dedi.


...

----------

